# Fluorescent Tube vs LED



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

I am sure this is going to be one of those topics I wish i had never started 
 

A few of our Fluorescent Tubes are past their best so looking to replace them. they are 8w and can be picked up for less than £2. 

My quandary is should I splash out and replace them with LED? for £20 per bulb!! seems so un-cost effective electric does not seem to be a problem for us with our solar panel. I have also worked out that even if a LED replacment only uses 4w thats only a .333 amp saving per hour. (is my maths right)

Can someone with some experience of converting from Fluorescent Tube to LED give me some advice.

Thanks.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I would replace with, where possible, an adhesive LED strip. Great for under counters etc and dirt cheap.

30 LED "waterproof" strip for £6.40
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/190638283318

I'm fairly certain you could modify an enclosure to use these types of strips instead as the tubes (even from China) can be fairly expensive.

Just make sure you get 5050 Warm White.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Addie said:


> I'm fairly certain you could modify an enclosure to use these types of strips instead as the tubes (even from China) can be fairly expensive.


I'm quite certain you can Addie. 'cos I've done it. :wink:

You just bypass the fluorescent tube's starter pack. Couldn't be simpler really. A bit of fiddly soldering involved, but nothing to anyone the least bit "handy".

Dave


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Look on e-bay
12v LED lights of all types at a fraction of the shop prices.
I've had a slight issue with deliveries but they work fine. I've put in a mixture of white and warm lights, and for me they give a much better light than the originals and, as you say use a fraction of the power.

I bought 8 for less than the price of one in the MH local dealers


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Addie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fairly certain you could modify an enclosure to use these types of strips instead as the tubes (even from China) can be fairly expensive.
> ...


And me. As Dave has said it's easy. I did and I'm not what you would call 'handy' (avoidy , more like). On Dave's recommendation I used 
Aten Lighting on this link;

http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/led-flexible-5050-hb-60pm.html

Terry


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I replaced a twin 8 watt fluorescent fitting over the kitchen worktop with an LED light fitting.

The LED fitting cost over £30 and it only saves a small amount of power......but by crikey the amount of light it chucks out is phenomenal!!! 

Well worth it IMO.


----------

